# Keiler Bike Marathon Ergebnisse



## Westi (23. Juli 2001)

Hi, für alle die sich für die Ergebnisse des MTBC Frankfurts Racing Teams interessieren hier mal die News:
Ergebnisse:
120km
25. 13 Bleser Mathias Hofheim/Ts  RSV Seeheim 
76 M HK 19 
Runde1:   Runde2:    Gesamt:
02:37:13  02:53:26  05:30:39 

80km
26. 308 Weinheimer Lutz Bad Vilbel  MTBC-Frankfurt 
76 M HK 22 
1.Runde    2.Teilstück   Gesamt:
02:42:58  01:24:09     04:07:07 

Pressebericht:
Tröndle knackte den Rekord 
Neue Bestzeiten bei Wombacher Bike-Marathon / Heinstein immer flinker 
23.07.2001 
Während sich Ullrich, Amstrong und Co. auf federleichten Rennrädern über die Pyrenäen quälten, nahmen am Sonntag in Wombach über 1000 Radbegeisterte den Kampf gegen die Spessartberge auf. Trotz besten Mountainbike-Wetters kamen die meisten Fahrerinnen und Fahrer beim fünften Bike-Marathon nicht davon verschont, schlammverschmiert das lang ersehnte Ziel zu passieren. 
 So auch Egbert Roth vom gastgebenden RV Viktoria Wombach. Trotz eines Sturzes brachte es der Routinier über die Königsdistanz (113 Kilometer) auf einen beachtlichen 30. Rang. »Als Lokalmatador lasse ich mir das Schmankerl natürlich nicht entgehen. Das Wombacher Rennen hat für mich den größten Stellenwert«, so Roth, der es in seinem vierten Anlauf auf seine beste Zeit brachte. Erster über die längste der drei Strecken war Siegfried Tröndle aus Wernau, der nach vier Stunden, 36 Minuten und exakt 30 Sekunden unter großem Applaus die Ziellinie überquerte. 

 1000 Mark sprangen für den Biker, Baujahr 1966, am Ende heraus. Auch Organisator Arno Endres zollte der Leistung des Siegers großen Respekt: »Jedes Jahr wird derselbe Kurs gefahren, und diese Zeit ist bisher einmalig. Ein Rekord eben.« Die letztjährige Bestzeit von Ralph Berner knackte Tröndle am Ende um mehr als elf Minuten ­ allerdings unter etwas leichteren Bedingungen. 

 Roland Danner aus Oberkirch ging mit der Startnummer 195 auf die längste Distanz und wurde am Ende Zweiter mit elf Minuten Rückstand auf Tröndle. Dominik Heinstein aus Lohr fuhr im Trikot des TuS Frammersbach auf einen beachtlichen fünften Rang (4:55,00 Stunden) und war damit über 35 Minuten schneller als im Vorjahr. Die starke Leistung wurde zudem mit dem ersten Platz in seiner Altersklasse belohnt. 

 Wem 113 Kilometer über Schotter, Stock und Stein zuviel waren, hatte die Möglichkeit, die gewohnte Distanz über 57 Kilometer und erstmals auch eine Zwischenstrecke von 82 Kilometern Länge zu befahren. Auf der kürzesten Route hatte Youngster Benjamin Sonntag am Ende die Nase vorn. Der Medebacher stellte mit 2:13,10 Stunden ebenfalls eine neue Bestzeit auf und wies damit Alexander Heller auf Platz zwei. Ebenfalls unter die ersten 30 fuhren die beiden Frammersbacher Günter Kraus (19. Platz) und Markus Löberl (29.).  

Vom Startschuss am Wombacher Dorfplatz bis ins wenige Meter entfernt gelegene Ziel brauchte Alexander Lang aus Teilheim 3:25,22 Stunden, war damit aber über die 82-Kilometer-Distanz nicht alleiniger Erster. Joachim Öchnser schoss in exakt derselben Zeit über die Ziellinie, was bei ihm kein Novum ist. Schon 1998 teilte sich der Thüngersheimer einen Platz auf dem Treppchen mit einem anderen Fahrer. Damals war es Andreas Winkler und der zweite Rang. Udo Ehrenecker aus Frammersbach fuhr ebenfalls die mittlere Distanz und nahm die 1800 Höhenmeter in einer Zeit, die ihm am Ende den 25. Platz bescherte. Michael Reuß vom RV Viktoria Wombach landete sieben Plätze hinter Ehrenecker. Dagegen beendete Laufspezialist Klaus Werthmann aus Frammersbach seinen ersten Bike-Marathon nach vier Stürzen auf Abfahrten vorzeitig. 

 Trotz der Preisgelder und des hohen Wettkampfcharakters waren die meisten der insgesamt 1020 Teilnehmer froh, das Ziel überhaupt erreicht zu haben. Die trotz Sonne teilweise schlammigen Singletrails und Downhills machten es den Mountainbikern nicht einfach, ohne Blessuren den Parcour zu meistern. Ein Fahrer stürzte am Bischborner Hof schwerer und wurde verletzt ins Lohrer Krankenhaus gebracht. 

 Trotz des Unfallrisikos kommen die Fahrer gerne nach Wombach. Ein Teilnehmer aus Mosbach meinte: »Die Strecke hier ist einmalig, die organisatorische Leistung top.« Für den Wombacher Radverein steckt viel Arbeit in der profitablen Unternehmung. Zahlreiche Helfer, die nicht nur an Verpflegungsstationen im Einsatz waren, wurden einmal mehr benötigt.  
-


----------



## Jazzman (23. Juli 2001)

Na alle Hochachtung für Lutz und Mathias!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

